# Handy Prepaid Tarif gesucht



## Roli (12. März 2009)

Moin, ich habe heute von nem Bekannten sein altes handy übernommen und bin somit (ja Spätzünder) nun auch gar nicht so stolzer Besitzer eines Mobilfunktelefons.

Habe von handys und Tarifen null Plan und bin von der Info und Begriffflut grad etwas überfordert. Soviel weiss ich schon: Brauche eine "Sim(m)?-Karte" am besten in Verbindung mit nem prepaid Tarif. Werde das handy wenig/gar nicht selbst benutzen zum telefonieren, brauche es eher um erreichbar zu sein oder ab und an mal eine SMS zu verschicken. 

Wer kann mir einen günstigen Prepaid Tarif empfehlen?

e: ah danke für den Tip aurionkratos...wusste ich ebenfalls nicht. Werde mich da mal weiter umhören.


----------



## aurionkratos (12. März 2009)

In was für Netzen sind denn deine Freunde und Bekannten? Wenn ihr im gleichen Netz seid, lohnt es sich oft zu solch einem Tarif zu greifen.


----------



## exa (12. März 2009)

schau dich mal bei blau.de um, die haben nen relativ günstigen tarif


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> In was für Netzen sind denn deine Freunde und Bekannten? Wenn ihr im gleichen Netz seid, lohnt es sich oft zu solch einem Tarif zu greifen.


 und wenn die Freundschaft mal vorbei ist, ist man wieder auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Netz Internen Tarif ja ?


ich würde empfehlen 

1.) Constar 9 Cent in alle Netze Handy Flat kostet im die 
      9.98 € für 4 Wochen , jee nach Netz , D1 Netz .

2.) oder Fonic auch 9 Cent in alle Netze 
      O2 Netz 

die Mail Box Abfrage ist bei 1 und 2 kostenlos ,
andere Anbieter wie Tcom und D2  direkt brechen dafür  saftige Extra Kosten,
pro Mail Box Abfrage auch für das Einrichten saftige Extra Gebühren ,
der Vorteil von 1 ist ,
man ist flexibel,  wenn man sehr viel in ein Netz Telefoniert z.b. Festnetz ,
oder D2 , die Kosten Monatlich 12 € übersteigen, 
lohnt eine Handy Flat, die monatlich kündbar ist (!), falls sich der Bekannten Kreis mal
ändert, und Neue Bekannte in einem anderem Netz telefonieren .
Bei 1  kann manh eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen , alle Gespräche kosten 9 Cent.
außer Sonder Rufnummer 0180... wenn man fest stellt, das 
die monatlichen Kosten zu einem  bestimmen Netz , sagen wir mal Festnet, oder D2 sehr 
hoch sind, kann man immer noch eine Handy Flat dazu buchen , die monatlich kündbar ist .


----------



## Roli (12. März 2009)

Verstehe aufgrund mangelndem Vorwissen nicht alles genau von dir, aber monatliche Laufzeiten, Verträge, Lastschriften, Netzabhängige Tarife geht alles GAR NICHT. Flatrate brauche ich auch nicht, da ich, wie gesagt, extremst Wenigtelefonierer bin, muss erreichbar sein und ab und an mal ne SMS oder eine Kurzinfo per Gespräch ablassen. Wie geht das eigtl genau mit dem "aufladen" und starterguthaben? 

Bei Aldi zB könnte ich ja jetzt in den Laden gehen und mir diese Simkarte inkl Telefonnr und Startguthaben kaufen.
Wie ist das nu zB mit dem "blau.de" - Tarif? Habe noch nie nen blaushop gesehen. Schicken die mir da die Karte zu?


----------



## blueman (12. März 2009)

Entweder du bestellst auf blau.de - Günstige Handytarife & Prepaid Sim-Karten von Ihrem Mobilfunk-Discounter ein Set oder gehtst in den Saturn bzw. Tankstellen, die haben die Set's da.

Gruß


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2009)

gibt keine Verträge ,nur wenn man eine Flat dazu bucht,
läuft die 4 Wochen, würde Congstar nehmen,
weil das ist D1 Netz und die Leute, die aufs Handy dann vom Festnetz aus  dich auf
dem Handy anrufen ,  zahlen etwas weniger, 
als  wenn die auf ein O2 oder ePlus Netz anrufen  würden .
Aldi hatte mal ein Bekannter, der hat 6 Wochen darauf gewartet, das die Neue 
Karte mal frei geschaltet wird , bei Constar hatte ich ca, 20 min nur warten müssen,
bis die frei geschaltet war, das kann man u.a  selber über das Internet machen , geht 
schneller .


----------



## Doc_Evil (12. März 2009)

Würde dir auch Congstar empfehlen.
Die Karte gibts bei Real (meist an der Kasse). Ist der schnellste Weg!
Auflad-Codes bekommst du bei Real, Aral, DM und meist am Kiosk.

Tante EDIT:
Hier kannst du ja mal schauen ob ein Aufladepartner in deiner Nähe ist
http://aufladefinder.congstar.de/index.php?id=271


----------



## Roli (12. März 2009)

Hoi, schwanke grade zwischen congstar und PLUS, scheinen sich beide preislich gar nix zu tun, nur das PLUS grade ne Aktion hat bis monatsende: 30 Minuten zusätzlich. Ansonsten ist alles gleich: man kriegt das volle startguthaben raus, gleiche preise bei sms und gespräch (9cent), kostenlose Mailboxabfrage.

oder übersehe ich was?

congstar.de - Prepaid - Prepaid, nur 9 Cent in alle Netze, volle Kostenkontrolle


Plus, Ihr Discount Online Shop

e: ätsch, im kleingedruckten steht das die minuten nur einen monat gültig sind und auch nur zu pluskom (= zu anderen plus kunden?)


----------



## Kadauz (12. März 2009)

Hab auch Congstar und kanns empfehlen. Außerdem hat D1 das beste Netzt (GSM und UMTS).


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2009)

die Congstar  Handy Karte kostet , wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe 9.95 mit 5 € Start Guthaben,
10 € ist heute kein Geld mehr , falsch machen kann man da nichts, weil es ja eine Prepet Karte ist,  ohne Vertrags Bindung (!)


----------



## netnut (25. März 2009)

Mit den Karten von Congstar, Fonic oder Blau.de kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Alle bieten Gespräche und SMS für 9 Cent, nur Datenübertragungen sind bei Congstar etwas teurer als bei den anderen. Unterschiedlich ist auch das genutzte Netz, Congstar ist D1, Fonic ist O2 und Blau.de nutzt E-Plus.

Bei der Congstar Prepaidkarte gibt es aktuell auch 10 Euro Startguthaben für 9,99 Euro Kaufpreis, bei Fonic gibt es 75 Freiminuten für 9,95 Euro und bei Blau.de sind es 20 Euro Startguthaben für 19,90 Euro. Bei einer Bestellung über http://www.prepaidy.de gibt es bei der Blau.de Karte sogar 25 Euro Startguthaben zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2009)

genau so ist es, 
wer gut rechen kann ist kar im Vorteil,
wer viel in verschiedene Handy Netze telefoniert, D1,D2,Eplus,O2,
telefoniert für 9 Cent von den billig Discounter Karten,
*wesentlich günstiger,  *als von Festnetz ,
zu mal eine Telefon Flat beim Festnetz, dann auch nichts mehr nützt , 
bei Congstar kann man ja dann noch für alle Handy Netze eine Extra Flat 
sich zusammen buchen,
kostet einmalig 10 € z.z. der Falt Monatlich 9.95 bis 15 €, wenn man jetzt eine 
quassel  sprippe  ist lohnt das , für gelegentliche Anrufe eher kaum .


----------



## netnut (26. März 2009)

Bei den Congstar-Flats muss man aber unbedingt beachten dass diese NICHT mit der Prepaidkarte funktionieren! Die Handy-Flats sind eine eigene Abteilung und alle Gespräche und SMS die man dort ausserhalb der gewählten Flatrate(s) führt kosten 19 Cent.


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2009)

das stimmt und dann legt man sich halt eine 2. zu ,
die meisten haben ja heute eh schon mehere Handys und diese Constart Handy Karte kostet ja nur 10 € , eine mit Flat und eine normal belassen,
PS wer rechen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## dot (26. März 2009)

Congstar kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Vorallem die Aufladung per SMS vom Konto ist nett. Schlieszlich ist das Guthaben immer leer, wenn kein Laden in der Naehe ist 
Noch guenstiger geht es glaube ich nur noch mit Mexxim (0,08€).


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2009)

bei mir ist kein laden in der nähe und trotzdem kann ich aufladen ,
das ganze *ohne* Bank Einzug  und ohne das was mit mit meinen Giro Konto zu tun hat ,


----------



## netnut (27. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> bei mir ist kein laden in der nähe und trotzdem kann ich aufladen ,
> das ganze *ohne* Bank Einzug  und ohne das was mit mit meinen Giro Konto zu tun hat ,



Zigarettenautomat? Oder wie lädst Du Dein Guthaben auf?

Für jene die es einfach haben wollen, bieten die meisten ja auch automatische Aufladungen an. Dann wird halt Betrag X per Lastschrift aufgeladen, wenn das Guthaben Betrag Y unterschreitet. Damit man den Überblick nicht verliert, wird über jede Aufladung per SMS informiert - einfacher geht es dann wohl nicht mehr.

Bei Maxxim und anderen aus dem Hause Drillisch wäre ich eher vorsichtig. Die sind zwar einen Cent günstiger, man liest aber auch sehr viel eher unschöne Dinge über diese Marken. Die erschreckendste Meldung über Maxxim war mal, dass beim Versuch SMS zu versenden, diese nicht rausgeschickt werden konnten, aber jeder Versuch dennoch berechnet wurde.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2009)

Zigarettenautomat  ? häää 
ich lande meinen Karten  auf ohne Zigarettenautomatm, <Entfernt> , ist es deine Sache .


----------



## danny 1st (11. April 2009)

Hallo,
also ich hab mir letzen Monat eine Fonic Karte bestellt und ich find die Karte einfach super:
1. Alle Netze u. SMS 9 Cent
2. Ich ruf ab und zu mal ins Ausland an, kostet neuerding auch in Europa und Nordamerika ebenfalls nur 9 Cent (find ich genial)
3. Aufladbar per SMS, Dauerauftrag, oder an Tankstellen, DM-Drogerien, Lidl Märkten hab ich die bis jetzt auch schon gefunden!
4. Super Service, da ich beim einrichten gleich mein Passwort vergessen habe!!!
5. Kostenkontrolle per Internet 
6. Eigentlich gut ausgebautes UMTS Netz, da es eine Tocherges. von O2 ist!!!
24 CENT pro 100Kbit oder Tagesflat für 2,50 EUR
7. Das Beste: Einmalig 20EURO zahlen (10 EUR Startguthaben) und 150 Freiminuten absahnen!!

MFG Danny


----------



## majorguns (11. April 2009)

Ich kann dir auch nur Congstar empfehlen habe es selber und 9ct in alle Netze und pro SMS ist echt günstig und das beste ist das es D1 Netz ist und du eigendlich überall empfang hast, denn was bringt dir ein Handy wenn du nirgends Empfang hast?! Bei meiner alten Karte hatte ich E-Plus ich kann E-Plus niemandem empofehlen die haben ein so schlecht ausgebautes Netz das glaubt man kaum.
Wenn du deine Prepaid Karte Online bei Congstar bestellst und das Geld überweißt dann bekommst du sogar die vollen 10€ Startguthaben für 10€ und nicht wie im Geschäft nur 5€ Startguthaben.


----------



## rebel4life (11. April 2009)

So toll ist das O2 Netz nicht, mit Vodofone hatte ich Übertragungsraten jenseits 500kB/s Downstream und 160kB/s Upload, bei Fonic schaff ich das höchstens mal in der Nacht, ansonsten sind 30kB/s angesagt, was wirklich bescheiden ist.

Vieleicht ist das Netz wo anderst besser ausgebaut, aber es wäre eigentlich zu erwarten gewesen von O2, dass sie in einer Stadt mit über 40.000 Einwohner das Netz gut ausgebaut haben, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Das hat Vodafone immerhin geschafft, aber leider sind die einfach zu teuer wenn es um UMTS/HSDPA geht...


----------



## pixelflair (12. April 2009)

zu Vodafone fällt mir nur eins an 

(siehe Screen)  


100.000 einwohner stadt. standort war nen stadttiel (haben 2 große) mit ca. 50.000 einwohner


----------



## 2flashgordon (12. April 2009)

danny 1st schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich hab mir letzen Monat eine Fonic Karte bestellt und ich find die Karte einfach super:
> 1. Alle Netze u. SMS 9 Cent
> 2. Ich ruf ab und zu mal ins Ausland an, kostet neuerding auch in Europa und Nordamerika ebenfalls nur 9 Cent (find ich genial)
> ...




Danke hab mir auch ne Fonic Karte geholt ist echt genial, besonders 9 cent ins ausland.


----------



## roadgecko (13. April 2009)

Hab mir vor einiger Zeit ne Simyo Karte gholt und bin zufrieden.
Auslandstelefonate tätige ich eh nicht.

1MB kostet 24cent

Den rest kannst du hier nachlesen => Mobiltelefonieren für 9 Ct. pro Min. & SMS. Ohne Vertragsbindung, ohne Grundgebühr, ohne Mindestumsatz.


----------

